

Github: Speed Matters - quellhorst
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2009/09/github-speed-matters/

======
vamsee
I find it weird that GitHub doesn't seem to be mentioning Anchor anywhere in
its' blog posts? Is Anchor just helping GitHub move or managing its' hosting
on Rackspace servers? I also find it weird that Anchor never mentions
Rackspace servers.

~~~
defunkt
We have mentioned Anchor:

<http://twitter.com/github/status/4433287458>

We'll talk about them more in the future, too.

------
dsturnbull
Still really disappointed with GH's performance.

